

Inception becomes reality: People can teach themselves new skills in dreams - pier0
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2077185/Inception-reality-People-teach-new-skills-dreams.html#ixzz1hY5hgMRG

======
atulveer
That's awesome! But I am waiting for the day when we could learn skills while
we are awake! Like Trinity learned to fly the chopper or the way Neo learned
Kung Fu :). I know its still a dream, but I believe that day is not very far!

Thanks for sharing this post!

